# Zombie Help



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Mrs. Doom bought a used dark blue suit to make a zombie costume. Short of burying it in the yard for a couple years, any suggestions achieving that walking dead look?

Thanks


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Funnily enough, burying it isn't a bad idea. If it's buried in moist, acidic soil for a few days, it would look great. It will just feel gross to wear and your wife might be a little unimpressed when you sit on the furniture. One (fun) method is put the suit on, go out onto the lawn and do a few body slides, preferably on a rainy day. The neighbours might think you're nuts but who cares, right?
You can also use paints, browns and greens dry brushed on can look cool if done right.
Also, rips. Don't put scissors anywhere near it, just grab the seams and pull with all your might. Think about where a suit would be likely to tear, under the arms, along the shoulder, is the collar ripped from where a zombie pulled you into its jaws?
A big thing to consider is how you became a zombie. If you're a buried and risen zombie, it'll be covered it mud and ripped by your escape. If you're a businessman who was attacked, it'll be bloody and torn from where you fought (and lost) for your life.


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Find a nice filthy patch of driveway or lawn, or a dirt road (even better). Lay Mr. Suit out as if it were getting a tan. Find some nice rough rocks and distribute them inside the sleeves, body, trousers. Button Mr. Suit up smartly. Pocket handkerchief optional but always a nice touch. Drive your car over Mr. Suit, repeatedly, screaming "Die Zombie DIE!". Try to spin the tires on Mr. Suit, smear him good!

Gather up Mr. Suit, toss the rocks back where you got them, drive home WITHOUT running over anyone, then drink a nice cold beer, you earned it. Brush the loose dirt off of Mr.Suit. Distress Mr. Suit further as desired.


----------

